# Time clock



## secretsanta (Jul 28, 2021)

I’m trying to figure out how late some people were when clocking in to work but it goes by decimals… does anyone have a cheat sheet they go by? I feel bad having to ask my HR every time to do the math for me


----------



## happygoth (Jul 28, 2021)

I think it's 6 minutes for every decimal point. So if the punches say they worked 6.9 hours, they worked 6 hours and 54 minutes. 9 x .06 = .54

I could be way off but I'm leaving this here to see if I'm accurate. Peeps, do not be afraid to tell me I'm an idiot who doesn't understand math, I can take it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2021)

Search for pay to the minute chart on workbench and it’s a chart that converts. But I think happygoth is right


----------



## Panda13 (Jul 28, 2021)

Surprised you HR does not have it posted by timeclocks, mine does.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 28, 2021)

@happygoth is correct.  Another way to look at it is that an hour has 60 minutes.  Decimals divide things by 10.  60 divided by 10 is 6, so there are 10 6-minute increments.  0.1 = 6 minutes, 0.2 = 12 minutes, 0.3 = 18 minutes, 0.4 = 24, 0.5 = 30, 0.6 = 36, 0.7 = 42, 0.8 = 48, 0.9 = 54 and 1.0 = 60.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 28, 2021)

Our breakdown of time is next to the time clock.


----------

